# Advice For Newbies



## dak (Jan 17, 2005)

I was on the phone with vdub tonight, and he suggested I share some of my trials and tribulations as a new TT owner, as many are buying TTs for the first time this time of year. This may get long, so grab a cold beverage now...

Before I start, let me tell you that I am not a mechanically inclined person. Any sentence with the words "mechanical," "electrical," or "tool" scares me. I own a lot of tools that I have no idea how to use. If you own a torque wrench, a set of large box wrenches, and a socket set, you can quit reading as you probably do this stuff on a daily basis. If you at least know what those three items are, you can handle this. Trust me. I did it, and I don't own half the tools needed.

First, the weight distribution hitch installed by the dealer did a fabulous job of transferring weight... Straight to the back axle of the TV. With the WD hitch and bars installed by the dealer's recommendations, the front end of the TV dropped a half inch, the back end dropped 3.5 inches. A few cold drinks, one smashed knuckle, a few washers, and 30 minutes solved that problem.

Second, we took a trip down to Carlsbad Caverns last weekend (highly recommended), which was our first highway drive with the TT. The friction sway control device was installed as per the dealer's and manufacturer's instructions, and the whole rig was weighed and the weight properly distributed as per the instructions of many on this site. And we wiggled all the way down to Carlsbad. A few miles before Carlsbad, we started getting good cross winds, so we just swayed on down. I did everything possible to adjust the friction sway control and nothing helped, so the drive home was just as much fun, and a lot slower. Bye bye friction sway control, hello Reese dual cam. Did it myself (almost) in a matter of hours tonight. The only problem I had with the install was I had to drill out one of the holes in my trunnion bar to fit the bolt for the Reese's cam. Luckily, a buddy has a drill press and knows how to use it. The first road test will be this weekend.

So, my advice to those of you who, like me, have a great, new TT and are easily intimidated by tools, is:

1. Don't trust that the dealer set it up correctly. He's working on profit margins, so quick and inexpensive are important. (Yes, I'm generalizing. I apologize. My dealer didn't seem to care enough to spend the time, and I get the impression not many dealers do.)

2. Even if you don't have any problems with your TT/TV and towing, tear it all apart and redo it just so you know how it works. Besides, every now and then you'll want to make sure all the bolts and nuts are tight, so consider this an excuse to find out what size wrenches you don't own.

3. Any time you hold a wrench in one hand (or a spatula for the BBQ grill), you should hold a beer to counterbalance. This is a good excuse to hold a wrench.

4. Trust the advice of the folks on this site. They know what they're talking about (I don't, I'm still learning). Also, look at http://www.rvtowingtips.com/index.htm, as there's good how-tos there.

5. It's easier than it sounds. Don't be intimidated (like me) to tackle this stuff. Trust me. I did it. All by myself (almost).

dak


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

So what you're saying is that "with a cold beer, anything is possible. Just Go For It!"









Well, I have to admit that DH and I are a bit "in the dark" about how all this "stuff" works, but we're like you. We like to take it apart, put it back together, and along the way we learn "one step at a time". It's the best way to really learn how something works thoroughly I think.

It's always good to hear though that some other "newbie" went through it and SURVIVED!









Our turn is coming...SOON!
















Thanks Dak for the great post!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Sounds like you have things straightened out now







The dual cam should work well for you.

Make sure you have enought tongue weight, not enough will cause sway.

Interested in selling your friction sway control? PM me if you are, I'd be interested in it as a spare for myself.

Mike


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Vdub, you running a helpdesk? If so I need the number....


----------



## dak (Jan 17, 2005)

Sexy Momma said:


> So what you're saying is that "with a cold beer, anything is possible. Just Go For It!"


That's exactly what I'm saying!!! Just remember, though, after 4 or 5, bad things start to occur.

dak


----------



## dak (Jan 17, 2005)

camping479 said:


> Sounds like you have things straightened out now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the dual cam has worked well already. I took a quick trip up the highway after getting everything set up, checked, adjusted, and then re-checked and re-re-checked (I'm paranoid). I immediately noticed a more stable, comfortable ride. With the friction sway control, I wouldn't/couldn't get up 65. With the dual cam, I easily got up to 75. I'm not saying I intend to actually travel at those speeds, but...

As for selling the friction sway control. Sure. Otherwise, it's a paperweight for me. I'll touch base with you when we get back from Jemez on Sunday.

dak


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Good info Dak. Thanks for sharing & encouraging us all









"lefty loosey - righty tighty"


----------



## dak (Jan 17, 2005)

California Jim said:


> Good info Dak. Thanks for sharing & encouraging us all


Here's another tip I learned (the hard way)... Don't trust the gauge inside the TT when it says your batteries are fully charged. We were up in the mountains this weekend and at 3am this morning, the batteries died. All was fine until shortly later when the furnace was supposed to kick on. Unfortunately, the furnace needs power to kick on. So, at 4:30 in the freezing cold, I had to "acquire" a battery from my buddy one campsite over.

dak


----------

